# Souq dot com?



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Has anyone every purchased anythong on souq.com? It looks like the UAE's own answer to eBay. Would love some feedback on it. Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Good theory, but the practice is that it can be hard to actually get the items without a proper postal system. You would usually have to organise a handover. There have been numerous issues with people not paying, as it is not monitored like ebay. My husband has used them to buy a few bits & pieces & seemed happy enough with them.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

dont they have ebay.ae? - also can you send your packages to work address or is it different packages from post?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

marc said:


> dont they have ebay.ae? - also can you send your packages to work address or is it different packages from post?




No. Or we would have mentioned it! 

There is not really a postal service here. Souq.com deliveries are usually agreed between vendor & purchaser. (As I said earlier.)


-


----------



## MaeCee (May 23, 2008)

*souqdotcom*

yes, it actually works. i bought some small items from it. most of them are nice stuff. they do deliveries through aramex courier. can be paid by cash on delivery.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Good to know maecee! I was looking at some of the larger items like washers and the like.


----------

